# Adding a Copyright Mark?



## pugnacious33 (Oct 17, 2008)

I realize now that i'm going to have to go back and add a copyright to all my pics (huge undertaking). How do you all do it and what program do you use? There has to be a quick way, but i'm not really an expert when it comes to processing and using programs. In fact, the only editor I use now is a free one I downloaded online. Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## sperry (Oct 17, 2008)

copyright as in visible watermark? i believe you could do it by creating an action in photoshop. also, lightroom might provide some batch process that would take care of this too. you might find something like this in one of the ACDSee programs.

hope that's helpful enough to get you started.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 17, 2008)

IrfanView can do it as a batch job.


----------



## dl4449 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lightroom 2 does it when printing or during a slideshow. You can turn it off or on
Troy


----------



## PhilGarber (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you use picasa?


----------



## The_Photography_Studio (Oct 20, 2008)

You can do this quite easily in Photoshop. There is a tutorial on batch watermarking in PS at http://www.dphotojournal.com/watermarking-adding-copyright-with-photoshop/


----------



## bamagirl (Oct 20, 2008)

epp_b said:


> IrfanView can do it as a batch job.


 
Thanks for the information!!!  I use irfanview and never knew that options was there!  You learn something new everyday!


----------



## chage (Apr 25, 2009)

incase you looking for a lightweight software other than PS, try Photometis - Softmetis


----------



## photogoddess (May 6, 2009)

NO BS actions has a fantastic watermark action.


----------



## fast1 (May 6, 2009)

what is BS?


----------



## photogoddess (May 6, 2009)

fast1 said:


> what is BS?



No BS Success


----------

